# Alpine KCE-300BT



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The interface works really, really well. My Blackjack is too new for the software so I can't access my phone book from the HU but something a little older like a RAZR would be fine. I really like that you can dial directly from the HU, you can turn auto answer on and off, the volume is independent of the HU volume and it'll pause or mute ANY source automatically and then un-pause or un-mute once the call is over. Volume is NEVER an issue. I didn't need to take the volume over 18 to hear my wife while testing it, even on the freeway. You can also dial from the phone directly and stop using hands free (a phone option) for a private conversation without losing your Bluetooth link so the next call will still come in through the HU without you having to tell the HU or the phone to do it. All in all it's a pretty sweet setup. 

And now for some pics:


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Is this a new model? I read so much terrible about their first BT hookup for their HU's that I just couldn't take the chance! You know how it is on Crutchfield too - people say anything is great... because they just dropped their hard earned bucks on it...

It would be great if they came up with a better usb and bt option.


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes, the 300BT is the newest one. Looks like it has been done much better that the first try & can stream audio from some mp3 phones now too.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

less said:


> Is this a new model? I read so much terrible about their first BT hookup for their HU's that I just couldn't take the chance! You know how it is on Crutchfield too - people say anything is great... because they just dropped their hard earned bucks on it...
> 
> It would be great if they came up with a better usb and bt option.


Yes, this is the new one. The old one was the 100BT


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Id love to try it, but have been told it may be a bit finicky with my HU.


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Yes, this is the new one. The old one was the 100BT


Do you run an Ipod too? Curious if this one has the same issues with noise induced when listening to an Ipod.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

HIS4 said:


> Do you run an Ipod too? Curious if this one has the same issues with noise induced when listening to an Ipod.


Yep, you can see the icon in the source screen pic and there was zero noise.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I had major noise in mine and took it back to the shop. Basically the ipod got really hissy when being played. the bluetooth funcionality worked perfect, but I couldnt stand all the noise from the ipod so i ditched it. Just my .02


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

BigRed said:


> I had major noise in mine and took it back to the shop. Basically the ipod got really hissy when being played. the bluetooth funcionality worked perfect, but I couldnt stand all the noise from the ipod so i ditched it. Just my .02


did you sell it yet?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BigRed said:


> I had major noise in mine and took it back to the shop. Basically the ipod got really hissy when being played. the bluetooth funcionality worked perfect, but I couldnt stand all the noise from the ipod so i ditched it. Just my .02


Weird, could it have been the ground on the 300BT?


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

the only thing that has held me off on this piece was the report of ipod noise


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

rcurley55 said:


> the only thing that has held me off on this piece was the report of ipod noise


Me too. That's why I'm curious as to why some have it and some don't.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

we tried everything


----------



## Devil_82 (Dec 22, 2007)

BigRed said:


> we tried everything



well think it is an old thread already...just wanna share with potential owner on kce 300bt...having echo problem...seem like not supported on m$ bt....no chance to test on bt widcomm yet...driver voice can be hear clear on the other side...no hissing sound the setup...
system tested on w202e


----------



## Suneet (Jun 19, 2007)

Where did you install the mic? How was the call quality as reported by the person on the other end?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Suneet said:


> Where did you install the mic? How was the call quality as reported by the person on the other end?


Same question, and no comment about echo's? The reviews at crutchfield are HORRIBLE for this thing.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

nismos14 said:


> Same question, and no comment about echo's? The reviews at crutchfield are HORRIBLE for this thing.



When I used it my wife said there was a bit of background noise but she didn't say anything about an echo. She said it sounded like I was using a speaker phone.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I was going to buy one for my wife but maybe I'll hold off. She also has the ipod hooked up.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

My roommate had the iPod noise issues as well .. he nix'd that component of his install.


----------



## Suneet (Jun 19, 2007)

Where was the mic installed?


----------



## igo4bmx (Dec 21, 2007)

I just installed this
alpine cda-9887
ipod adapter
kce-300bt

horrible echo.... I tried multiple locations (steering column, rear view mirror, top of dash in each corner, a pillars, down low near shifter)


any ideas guys?


----------

